# Autodesk Revit 2013 - الروابط من رفعى



## علاء عبدالحليم (20 مارس 2013)

*Autodesk Revit 2013 *






​ ​ 
Autodesk Revit 2013 English Win 64bit Incl ***** | 3.0 GB Autodesk Revit software is specifically built for Building Information Modeling (BIM), helping building professionals design, build, and maintain higher-quality, more energy-efficient buildings. Autodesk Revit is now available as an application that combines the capabilities of Autodesk Revit Architecture, Autodesk Revit MEP, and Autodesk Revit Structure software. You can also download free trial from official website and apply *****.



روابط التحميل

Autodesk_Revit_2013_English_Win_32-64bit.part1

Autodesk_Revit_2013_English_Win_32-64bit.part6

Autodesk_Revit_2013_English_Win_32-64bit.part5

Autodesk_Revit_2013_English_Win_32-64bit.part4

Autodesk_Revit_2013_English_Win_32-64bit.part3

Autodesk_Revit_2013_English_Win_32-64bit.part2

Autodesk_Revit_2013_English_Win_32-64bit.part7

او

Autodesk_Revit_2013_English_Win_32-64bit.part1.rar - 



Autodesk_Revit_2013_English_Win_32-64bit.part2.rar - 



Autodesk_Revit_2013_English_Win_32-64bit.part3.rar - 



Autodesk_Revit_2013_English_Win_32-64bit.part4.rar - 



Autodesk_Revit_2013_English_Win_32-64bit.part5.rar - 



Autodesk_Revit_2013_English_Win_32-64bit.part6.rar - 



Autodesk_Revit_2013_English_Win_32-64bit.part7.rar - 



​


----------



## aelmostafa (21 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل ولكن هل معه الكراك ام لا؟


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (21 مارس 2013)

طبعا معاه الكراك


----------



## musa1 (6 أبريل 2013)

مشكور اخي يالكريم ولكن هل لديك **** لوندوز 32 لان اللي نزل مع البرنامج فقط ل 64 , و شكرا جزيلا لك على البرنامج nstall Autodesk Revit 2013
Use as Product Key 766E1 or 765E1


----------



## musa1 (6 أبريل 2013)

نزلت البرنامج و لكن الكراك لا يعمل على وندوز xp 32 هل هناك حل لجعله يعمل على مثل هذا الوندوز لم انتبه بانه فقط ل 64 , و اتمنى ان يكون ليدك **** لوندوز 32 مشكورر


----------



## musa1 (6 أبريل 2013)

aelmostafa قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل ولكن هل معه الكراك ام لا؟


اخي الفاضل هذا البرنامج ما بزبط على وندوز 32 bit ؟؟؟؟


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (6 أبريل 2013)

Follow these instructions .

1: Mount the iso file

2: Copy all the information to you hard-drive

3: Install from hard-drive

4: Unplug your modem

5: Start program

6: Click activate, now it wont give you the option of "I have activation code" YOU HAVE TO CLICK CLOSE AND THEN CONFIRM" then click activate AGAIN and you will have the option to put in you activation code.

7: Open the ***** from your HD (its in the info you copied from your iso file under the folder "*****"

8: Grab the request numbers from the program your activating, put it in the ***** generator and generate.

9: DO NOT FORGET TO ***** FROM THE GENERATOR, otherwise the code that you copy wont actually activate the program.

10: Just copy and past the generated code and activate.


----------



## musa1 (6 أبريل 2013)

اخي الكريم مشكور على الرد .. و لكن الوندوز الموجود لدي هو xp 32 bit و بالمرفقات لا يوجد سوا ل 64 bit ... 
xf-adsk2013_x64 .. انا احتاج ملف لما اعمل ***** يعطيني successfully من اجل ان اعمل كما تفضلة اي احتاج هذا الملف xf-adsk2013_x32 ومشكور لسرعة الرد 
اخوك موسى من فلسطين


----------



## musa1 (6 أبريل 2013)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> Follow these instructions .
> 
> 1: Mount the iso file
> 
> ...


اتمنى ان تكون الصورة مفهومة لدا حضرتكم ... و شكرا لك على الرد ... احتاج ل xf-adsk2013_x32 لهذا المنتج Use as Product Key 766E1 ​


----------



## garary (6 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك اضم صوتى الى السيد موسى 1 نحتاج الى البرنامج الذى يعمل على وندورز 32 بت


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (6 أبريل 2013)

musa1 قال:


> اتمنى ان تكون الصورة مفهومة لدا حضرتكم ... و شكرا لك على الرد ... احتاج ل xf-adsk2013_x32 لهذا المنتج Use as Product Key 766E1 ​


 اخى الكريم حاليا اقوم بتنزيل البرنامج مرة اخرى من موقع تورنت كما فى الصورة وان شاء الله هجيب لحضرتك الكراك المطلوب انتظرنى


----------



## musa1 (6 أبريل 2013)

زللللللللللللللللللللللمتي يا كبير ... وانا انتظرك .. بس يا ريت يزبط لكراك من غير ما احمل البرنامج كمان مره .... و شكرا الك ... غلبناك كثير


----------



## musa1 (6 أبريل 2013)

Use as Product Key 766E1 هذا االبوتكت كي اللي استعملتو لما اعملت تشطيب للبرنامج على الجهاز ... ان شاء الله يزبط مع النسخه اللي بتنزل فيها وما نحتاج لتحميل البرنامج بالكامل كمان مره ​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (6 أبريل 2013)

**** النسخة 32bit 

xf-revita_x32

**** النسخة 64bit 

xf-revita_x64

تعليمات التثبيت لل 32 bit و ال 64 bit

install​


----------



## musa1 (7 أبريل 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الرد .. ولكن يبدو ان النسخه فقط ل 64 bit لاني لكراك لم يزبط ... ال product key لا يزبط لهذه النسخه من ال revit و شكرا لك ... اعتقد بانها فقط لوندوز 64 bit ... سؤال هسه في النسخه 2013 في الها rac 2013 بالمتري ولا مثل 2012 تحتاج للعمل على rac2011 , وشكرا لك


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (7 أبريل 2013)

musa1 قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم على الرد .. ولكن يبدو ان النسخه فقط ل 64 bit لاني لكراك لم يزبط ... ال product key لا يزبط لهذه النسخه من ال revit و شكرا لك ... اعتقد بانها فقط لوندوز 64 bit ... سؤال هسه في النسخه 2013 في الها rac 2013 بالمتري ولا مثل 2012 تحتاج للعمل على rac2011 , وشكرا لك


 رفعتلك النسخة ال 32 bit تبع الكراك اللى انا وضعته اتمنى المشكلة تنحل 

x86​


----------



## ALSALAHALI65 (7 أبريل 2013)

مهندس علاء : بعد التحية ... انا نزلت autodesk revit2013 من موقع الشركة و أخذت xf-revita 64 من مشاركتك ولكن بعد عمل كل شيء يعطيني عند التفعيل أن هناك خطأ ولا يتم التفعيل مع العلم أن لدي ويندوز 8 ولا أعلم إن كان هناك شيء خاص للويندوز 8 و إن كان فأرجوا منك المساعدة و شكرا" سلفا" .


----------



## musa1 (8 أبريل 2013)

مهندس علاء هسه بعد ما انزل الرابط الاخير 86x احذف الموجود قديم اللي نزل مع النسخه او اين اضعه قبل التنصيب مكان اي ملفات من الاصليه .. و استخدام لكراك الاخير تبع 86x اللي انزلتو بالمرفقات ... بس ما حكيتلي هل هذه النسخه تحتوي على RAC 2013 الاطوال المتريه ام مثل 2012 ؟؟ و شكرا لك


----------



## aelmostafa (8 أبريل 2013)

سؤال هى النسخه revit Structure for win 7 32 bit اللى انت نزلتها صغيره الحجم مش مكمله واحد جيجا هل هى كامله ام ماذا؟


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (8 أبريل 2013)

aelmostafa قال:


> سؤال هى النسخه revit Structure for win 7 32 bit اللى انت نزلتها صغيره الحجم مش مكمله واحد جيجا هل هى كامله ام ماذا؟


انا لا استخدم الريفيت اخى الكريم بس ارد ان اساعد الاخوه اللى بيستخدموه على العموم اعتقد ان النسخه هتشتغل على win7 32 bit


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (8 أبريل 2013)

musa1 قال:


> مهندس علاء هسه بعد ما انزل الرابط الاخير 86x احذف الموجود قديم اللي نزل مع النسخه او اين اضعه قبل التنصيب مكان اي ملفات من الاصليه .. و استخدام لكراك الاخير تبع 86x اللي انزلتو بالمرفقات ... بس ما حكيتلي هل هذه النسخه تحتوي على RAC 2013 الاطوال المتريه ام مثل 2012 ؟؟ و شكرا لك


اخى الكريم احذف الموجود القديم استخدم فقط الرابط الاخر x86 واستخدم الكراك تبعه اللى انا منزله xf-revita_x32 اما بالنسبة للاستفسار الاخير انا مش بستخدم البرنامج عشان اقدر افيدك اتمنى من الناس اللى بتشتغل على البرنامج يقدر يفيدك


----------



## aelmostafa (9 أبريل 2013)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> انا لا استخدم الريفيت اخى الكريم بس ارد ان اساعد الاخوه اللى بيستخدموه على العموم اعتقد ان النسخه هتشتغل على win7 32 bit


جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## musa1 (9 أبريل 2013)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم على مجهودك


----------



## heba el-masry (21 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير 
انا حملت البرنامج وسطبته بس بتظهرلى الرساله دى اول ما يتفتح 
Autodesk Revit 2013 has stopped working A problem caused the program to stop working correctly.please closed the program
ماذا افعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## civ (15 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mariam ebrahem (25 أغسطس 2013)

thnQ so much .. i just want to know what is the difference between revit architecture and revit structure


----------



## سماح_محمد (5 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hmass (14 يناير 2014)

شكرااااا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (17 يناير 2014)

:76:جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم:76:​


----------



## عبد العظيم بوكش (4 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وياريت لو في دروس احترافية للبرنامج


----------



## elfouly (22 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fullhert (1 مارس 2015)

لو سمحتو مشكورين عاوزه رابط للكراك لوحده
64 بت 2013


----------



## defafalkhleej (1 مارس 2015)

نزلت البرنامج لكنه لايعمل


----------



## defafalkhleej (1 مارس 2015)

الكراك


----------

